# Is it hard to deworm a kitten by yourself?



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

I saw medications out there, is it hard to do? It would save a trip to the vet!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, I would just go to a vet - depending on what kind of worms we're dealing with - she might be able to give you a pill to give to him (I'm not sure if you can take it home or not) - if it's the liquid kind... then they should probably be the ones to do it.

In anycase - how would you know which worm that your cat had? You don't want to give him or her the wrong medicine.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

If you know the type of worm...it isn't hard to treat it yourself. I treat my cats for tapeworm all the time with Droncit or Tape Worm Tabs. Roundworm & Hookworm can be treated with Revolution. All those can be ordered at www.petshed.com for really cheap!

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If your cat has round worms, you could buy the de-wormer at the pet shop or even a grocery store. Cats who eat mice or are outdoor cats are very likely to have round worms. Then you can get a great tasting canned food with a strong flavor, supervise your cats to make sure each gets the right dose for its weight, and mix it tthoroughly with a couple of tatablespoonsful of food. Repeat, according to package directions. Worm eggs will hatch after you kill the adults. The problem is that your cat could have several different types of worms, and your vet will have to determine that. 

See your vet for tape worms, (rice like segments from the rectum), heart worm, or hook worm. Send in a stool sample. There's no use treating the cat for the wrong worms! The vet will have to prescribe a medication or shot for those worms, and she can administer a medication which will cover all the types of worms I mentioned and more!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I have seen the tapeworm meds out there for like 25-28 bucks for a very small bottle of pills.

The vet visit plus the deworming meds for both Stix and Kota was not more than $30 each for me, so I think it would probably be better going to a vet considering they will be able to diagnose the type of worm and the proper meds for the cat. Stix got a shot and Kota got a pill, they were different ages when I found out they had worms. I wouldnt have known younger cats needed something different had I bought pills at the store.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Our vet actually told us to go buy the Tape Worm Tabs at the store! She said it is the same amount of the same active ingredient...so go for it. Our local no-kill shelter now orders the Droncit they have at www.petshed.com 

I have treated 10+ cats for Tapeworm, and I have never had a problem. I would say go for it if you don't have the money for the vet visit and you know for sure which worm it is. 

When my cat had tapeworm, they want to charge me the $30 office visit, plus $30 for 2 pills 8O 

Take Care,
Abhay 

P.S. Whipworms & heartworms should be treated by a vet though


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

how hard is it to give a kitten/cat a tablet? i can imagine having a hard time shoving a pill down my kitty's throat 8O

also, wouldn't the drontal be a much better buy than the droncit, considering it treats all worms (hookworms, roundworms and tapeworms)?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

My no-kill shelter used to use Drontal, but they saw that it didn't work very well. Now they use Droncit and Strongid-T. 

I just wrap cream cheese around the pill...they like the taste and it's slippery as well  

Abhay


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I've never had it any other way. I don't know of anyone that goes to the vet for deworming.

It can be hard, depending on the cat. Sometimes you just have to crush the pill and mix it with something really tasty. My cats doesn't fall for that (they're indoor cats so luckily I don't have to deworm them often). I have to hold the cat, open its mouth, put the pill in the mouth, close the mouth and stroke the cat over the neck until it swallows. Usually it's one on 20-30 seconds. I have to do it that way with any pill.

Some dewormers come in paste and some think it's easier to get the paste into the cats mouth than a pill.


----------



## Cats9galore (Sep 18, 2004)

I still go to the vet for deworming and anything else that arises, but i have it lucky my vet is the sweetest person who loves animals. once you pay that first office visit,i'm not charged an office visit again only charged for what they need.This way I know their getting exactly what they need and the proper dose,usually runs me about 10$.My Toby is part **** and a great hunter, hes dewormed twice a year, he brings home everything under the sun.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Krystal, because we cannot diagnose all types of worms and other types of parasites. We can see tape worm segments and if it's an outside cat, we can assume it has round worms. However, coccidia is debilitating and heartworm is a killer. I'm all for saving money!  However, it's essential to have a stool sample checked, and have another if that sample tests negative. Coccidia is a microscopic parasite that might be a bit more difficult to discover. Another point to consider is that mosquitos carry some of these problems, so even an indoor cat is susceptible.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> I agree with Krystal, because we cannot diagnose all types of worms and other types of parasites. We can see tape worm segments and if it's an outside cat, we can assume it has round worms. However, coccidia is debilitating and heartworm is a killer. I'm all for saving money!  However, it's essential to have a stool sample checked, and have another if that sample tests negative. Coccidia is a microscopic parasite that might be a bit more difficult to discover. Another point to consider is that mosquitos carry some of these problems, so even an indoor cat is susceptible.


Luckily, these really awful parasites (like heartworm) don't exist in Sweden.


----------

